# Realtek codec - Inability to separate speaker outputs with realtek driver



## CityCultivator (Aug 29, 2018)

My codec (ALC269) supports having separate internal speaker and headphone jack output. I've been using this feature with Microsoft HD Audio driver.
The problem is that no Realtek driver (HDA,UAD) allows separation of internal and headphone output; the driver ties them up. Only recording jacks can be separated.
Realtek UAD driver:




Microsoft HD audio driver:



Does anyone knows how to enable separation of outputs with Realtek driver?
I would prefer to use Realtek driver, as it seems that when I use Microsoft HD audio driver, the headphone jack cannot be used as line-out i.e. I cannot connect speakers to it (the sound is cut off after about a minute).
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0269&SUBSYS_1C6C122A&REV_1002


----------



## DRDNA (Aug 30, 2018)

Man now dang it all i have seen this too and have not been able to resolve the issue (with realtek or windows settings)....  i seen it on
RealTek Driver version 6.0.1.7541 / Windows 10 1803

EDIT UPDATE: So i thought this issue was a faulty audio jack until i read the OP post which encouraged me to trouble shoot further in to this issue and it has now been FIXED by opening Device Manager and then the realtek sound device and select update driver. I went from RealTek Driver version 6.0.1.7541 /  Windows 10 1803  TO  RealTek Driver version *6.0.1.8125*  /  Windows 10 1803 AND* NOW IT IS FIXED!!!* Give it a try and let me know.


----------



## CityCultivator (Aug 30, 2018)

DRDNA said:


> Man now dang it all i have seen this too and have not been able to resolve the issue (with realtek or windows settings)....  i seen it on
> RealTek Driver version 6.0.1.7541 / Windows 10 1803
> 
> EDIT UPDATE: So i thought this issue was a faulty audio jack until i read the OP post which encouraged me to trouble shoot further in to this issue and it has now been FIXED by opening Device Manager and then the realtek sound device and select update driver. I went from RealTek Driver version 6.0.1.7541 /  Windows 10 1803  TO  RealTek Driver version *6.0.1.8125*  /  Windows 10 1803 AND* NOW IT IS FIXED!!!* Give it a try and let me know.
> View attachment 106136



I tested the latest uwp driver from alanfox.

Could you take a screenshot of the realtek control panel, for a proper confirmation?


----------



## coonbro (Aug 30, 2018)

maby the same help here from  Candor in post #14   take a look and see if it can help you ? it got his up and working correct

https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/realtek-help-needed.246934/


----------



## CityCultivator (Aug 30, 2018)

coonbro said:


> maby the same help here from  Candor in post #14   take a look and see if it can help you ? it got his up and working correct
> 
> https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/realtek-help-needed.246934/



Thanks, but no, this does not help; Candor is simply replacing the realtek uad driver with the realtek hda driver, but my problem stems directly from the fact that realtek (hda and uad) seems to hide the option that is already in the hardware. Microsoft hda driver does not know about this action, so allows it to be separated.

If somebody knows how to modify the realtek checks, that could help.

P.s. hardware model:  HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0269&SUBSYS_1C6C122A&REV_1002


----------



## coonbro (Aug 30, 2018)

well like I pointed out could be you have a branded realtek  interface and not the real realtek interface ?    like from that I don't try to buy boards with the branded realtek  [asus gigabyte msi ]  

with the ''realtek '' interface things seem to work where with the motherboards branded seemed I all ways had to do some kinda jacking around to get it to ?

I don't know , just thought I put that post to you if there was any help from that  

good luck


----------



## CityCultivator (Aug 30, 2018)

coonbro said:


> well like I pointed out could be you have a branded realtek  interface and not the real realtek interface ?    like from that I don't try to buy boards with the branded realtek  [asus gigabyte msi ]
> 
> with the ''realtek '' interface things seem to work where with the motherboards branded seemed I all ways had to do some kinda jacking around to get it to ?
> 
> ...



Yeah, I've suffered from that nonsense; I have a HP laptop where they do all sorts of nonsense with their "B&O Play". A complete mess. Though, I do not play much sounds there, so I do not concern myself with it.


----------



## erpguy53 (Sep 8, 2018)

I get this when installing Realtek HDA driver on an old Hewlett-Packard (HP) Pavilion Media Center m8417c computer (the HP board uses Realtek ALC888S audio chip with up to 7.1 audio w/ an SPDIF out & analog speaker out connection - with SRS Premium sound as a bonus)

Only certain desktop *ALC6xx* and *ALC8xx* series chipsets get "separate" Speakers and Headphone outputs.  OP is using ALC269 (2-channel) laptop Realtek audio chipset which does not allow separate speaker/hp outputs.  get an old desktop PC similar to mine


----------



## CityCultivator (Sep 8, 2018)

erpguy53 said:


> Only certain desktop *ALC6xx* and *ALC8xx* series chipsets get "separate" Speakers and Headphone outputs.  OP is using ALC269 (2-channel) laptop Realtek audio chipset which does not allow separate speaker/hp outputs.  get an old desktop PC similar to mine


It does allow, as the Microsoft stock HDA driver shows. I can play different audio source at the same time; I've tried it.


----------



## erpguy53 (Sep 11, 2018)

CityCultivator said:


> It does allow, as the Microsoft stock HDA driver shows. I can play different audio source at the same time; I've tried it.



but *not* for some of the Realtek chipsets on the laptops that I have.

Here are the pics:

(this one is on my father's Toshiba C55tD-A laptop using Windows 8.1 and generic MS HD audio driver
- hardware ID "HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0269&SUBSYS_1179FA22")





(the pic below is from my brother's Sony VAIO VPCEB44 laptop running Windows 7 - also using generic Microsoft HDA driver
hardware ID "HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0269&SUBSYS_104D4600")






BOTH laptops using Realtek ALC269 audio chips.  so things are *worse* on my brother's Sony laptop as I get only *ONE* audio output for internal speakers & headphones.  but on the Toshiba laptop, I do get separate outputs for internal speakers and headphones.


AND here are the options that I have when using the Realtek audio drivers on both laptops:
(Toshiba laptop with Realtek HD audio driver)





(Sony laptop with Realtek HD audio driver)




So it's a combination of driver and hardware limitations.  Heck, the audio outputs can never be "separated" on the Sony laptop as seen in the pic above.  And *NO* "advanced settings" option in Realtek HD Audio Manager control panel app on the Toshiba laptop.


----------



## erpguy53 (Nov 21, 2018)

ARGH DAMN SH*T 

Well CityCultivator, my cousin let me fix his Hewlett-Packard Pavilion dv6648se laptop PC with
32bit/x86 Windows 7 SP1 a few days ago and I get the same behavior as your computer using ALC269 audio.

My cousin's HP dv6648se uses ALC268 audio (instead of ALC269) and the generic Microsoft HDA driver
(hdaudio.sys) allows having separate speaker & headphone audio outputs as in this pic below
{hardware ID is HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0268&SUBSYS_103C30CC}






But when I installed the Realtek HDA rtkvhda.sys driver (even the original Realtek driver v6.0.1.5548) and after rebooting
I only get these outputs and options as seen in this pic [and no playback option to "separate" them or use them independently]
(rtkvhda.sys is used on 32bit Windows and rtkvhd64.sys is used on 64bit Windows only)





And these are the ports found on that HP laptop (2 headphone out ports & 1 mic in port at the front of the laptop)





It seems the Realtek HDA driver only allows the "advanced playback options" to use separate speaker & headphone outputs
for ALC6xx, ALC8xx, ALC9xx chips (and also ALC1150/ALC1168/ALC1220) and not for ALC2xx/ALC3xx chips. 

It really sucks to not have those advanced playback options on PCs with those ALC2xx audio devices when using the
Realtek HDA drivers.


----------



## CityCultivator (Nov 21, 2018)

Well, I suppose we have to use the stock Microsoft driver.
Currently the only problem I have is that plugging the headphone jack with a speaker system does not work; the connection breaks for some reason.
I'm planning on buying a cheap external USB DAC to use as line-out, to connect to a cheap 2.1 on my table.


----------



## coonbro (Nov 21, 2018)

dude its got to the point it all sucks  ..   and why I no longer build or upgrade unless I have no other choice  .    [and really just now lost all interest in it now today   and if and when what I run now all dies that may just die along with it  ]


----------

